# New String Quartet



## gsheil (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to share a new string quartet of mine:






Feedback welcome!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice, very nice! I encourage you to compose more. I like the contrast of the sustained higher notes with the staccato statements lower. These seem to change the harmonic meaning in someway. The whole thing seems very harmonically centered and stable, yet it constantly fluctuates and plays with this. You seem to be 'tuned in' to the 'big note,' so this is a very good sign. I like the rhythmic drive, it makes it sound 'American.' Try being more rhythmically complex, or playing with it more.
I would buy this if it was on CD. The guys playing it seem to be a nice bunch.


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

Splendid! I listened to the whole piece. 

Five stars for each guy who played the work from memory, and who played with reserve. Meaning: what a relief to watch good musicians who didn't show off while performing. 

Good work, all around.
R.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

How often do we see thread titles like that and roll our eyes? Not this time. Thanks for sharing. There are a lot of other videos to explore on the channel too. I've subscribed.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I really enjoyed 'Awaiting the Rest'. Very cohesive, elegant piece. Accessible.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Striking and absorbing. I liked the nervous, almost threatening suspense set up by the abrupt figuration against long notes at the start, and the tense mood was well-sustained through the varied textures. The harmonic change at 4:22 is very arresting and effective, and you make it clear that you're setting us up for something. Well done. However, the more triadic harmony and rich textures in the last 3 minutes I found a little disconcerting, not only because of their unexpectedness but because they plunged us into quite a new emotional atmosphere which didn't entirely make sense to me in relation to what I'd heard earlier. I could hear you bringing in some detached figuration to give this section some unity with the rest of the work. Still, it would have worked better for me if you had given some hint of the new harmonic coloring earlier in the piece, which might have justified the change without blunting the contrast. That would have planted a seed in the listener's mind, put the contrast in a larger context, and made the final section seem more a consequence of something. On second listening the contrast seemed less incongruous because expected, but I'd like to feel this on first hearing. On the whole, though, I like this piece very much.
It has a strong profile and leaves a sharp impression. A lot of contemporary music doesn't. You're onto something. Keep it up!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Wonderful. I found the changes in the second half welcome. Great playing by the quartet, and the video is a fine production. Kudos all around! Now for movements 2-4...please!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

While I appreciate the modesty of this young composer, and the link is easily enough found... 
http://www.geoffsheil.com/


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Weston said:


> How often do we see thread titles like that and roll our eyes? Not this time.


Quite so. I thought to myself...I'll at least try and endure the first minute. :lol:
No fear. It was great from start to finish. This a beast, Geoff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I very much enjoyed and admired your work, and Woodduck described very well the qualities I liked. But I (too?) found the last two minutes a bit disappointing and perhaps unmotivated. I was chomping at the bit, waiting for some of the suppressed tension of the main material to be unleashed or more sharply focused. But, of course, there are few things more annoying than hearing other people say how they wish a piece had gone. In any case, I found it interesting enough that I will listen to your other work as well.


----------



## gsheil (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Your comments are really useful!


----------

